# Bo Bo's Gone



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Im mad they are already gone, whats the next season to look for. Sheepshead is way too boring for me. I like the drag and fight from Bo Bo's. Want that same fishing high. So I think Im going to chill, if I cant find anything. Anybody got anything for me?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

We just went out of Destin on the boat Sunday and there were bo bo's everywhere, it was like we were driving through school after school. There were multiple large pods within 1 mile of shore. If we wanted to catch 100 of them we could have. Don't give up yet!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

The surf was full of them yesterday in WC until 12 then vanished. I tried to get a fly in front of them and did a couple of times in 15 knot winds still no hookups here. I dying to get one on the Fly Rod. Gave up in the wind went home for the spin gear and they had moved out


----------



## splitcoasts (Jul 13, 2011)

They are definitely still around pensacola. Surfing the pier yesterday I was multiple schools chasing and busting on top. As well as someone catch a nice overslot red from the pier.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Man, Ive been on the Pensacola Pier 3 times in the last 3 weeks and nobody has caught 1. I will try again this weekend.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Sunrise to about 9-10am you can find them running the beaches. If you are fishing in or around the passes, key in on the high tides. They have been moving inside the passes and along the beaches when the water in comming in. Also, try on the first day or two the wind switches from the north after a front pushes through.


Destin has been very active :thumbup:


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Im was there @ Sunrise 1/14, 1/08, and 1/02. Ive caught only 1 in the last 3 visits. i normally kill me 5 @ a minimum. But I dont check the tides


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Targeting bonito off piers and jetties is a wintertime event so they should be around for a while yet until the water starts warming, but the conditions required for an appearance are anyone's guess, they are pretty unpredictable in my opinion. Put in the time and you'll eventually be in the right place at the right time. It's been my experience lately that they are somewhat more likely to show up when the surf is up a bit, so any southern component to the wind might up the odds of an appearance. By spring you'll need a boat to target them.
Squid should put in an appearance any time and they are typically around until the spanish show up in the spring. The pompano spring run usually starts sometime in March. Cobia usually show up near the beginning of April.


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

saw hundreds off pensacola pier today hooked up with 3


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

@ Derby. Friend of mine just called and told me! Im mad im @ work reading this....


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

What do you all use them for? Just for fun i hope


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

I also caught 6 legal pompano and a 27" beautiful red


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

Gamefish27 said:


> What do you all use them for? Just for fun i hope



I wouldnt eat one!


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I like having a few in the freezer for cut bait. Snapper, grouper and triggers love bonito. I caught a nice red grouper(12#), a week ago on a bonito chunk. Some of the biggest red snapper I caught last year ate pieces of bonito. They freeze better whole IMO, just thaw and fillet leaving the skin on and cut to size depending on the target species.
I've never eaten bonito but I've heard that prepared properly they are quite good.


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

jamessig said:


> I like having a few in the freezer for cut bait. Snapper, grouper and triggers love bonito. I caught a nice red grouper(12#), a week ago on a bonito chunk. Some of the biggest red snapper I caught last year ate pieces of bonito. They freeze better whole IMO, just thaw and fillet leaving the skin on and cut to size depending on the target species.
> I've never eaten bonito but I've heard that prepared properly they are quite good.


ive heard that too but their funner to catch than to eat so ill stick to my red/pomp/mahi/mackeral species


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

jamessig said:


> I like having a few in the freezer for cut bait. Snapper, grouper and triggers love bonito. I caught a nice red grouper(12#), a week ago on a bonito chunk. Some of the biggest red snapper I caught last year ate pieces of bonito. They freeze better whole IMO, just thaw and fillet leaving the skin on and cut to size depending on the target species.
> I've never eaten bonito but I've heard that prepared properly they are quite good.


Take a nice cedar plank and season the bonita filet well.. put the filet on the plank and place in a 350 degree oven for 20 minutes and with plenty of tartar sauce, the board will taste just fine.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dont eat fish at all. I just love the sport


----------

